# Fixing tractor tire



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm borrowing a tractor and the right rear went flat. Who can repair this on site? It has a big wheel weight on it and I'm sure it's extremely heavy. I am north of whiting about 6 miles. Here is a pic of tractor. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It came off the rim? or what??? It's not fun to fix if it's the problem but me and a neighbor have fixed mine 2x's. If that's the problem, I can step ya through fixing it (or at least try to)....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Call Big M Tires in Jay. They may can get it done..850-675-6163


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason said:


> It came off the rim? or what??? It's not fun to fix if it's the problem but me and a neighbor have fixed mine 2x's. If that's the problem, I can step ya through fixing it (or at least try to)....


It didnt come off the rim. Just went flat. I tried to put air in it and it seemed to be losing pressure where the tire valve screws onto the rim so I'm wondering if they have tubes in it????


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It shouldn't have tubes.....If the bead is off the rim, you have to use a cable or last time we used a big thick ratchet strap to keep even pressure on the rim all the way around the tire. If it's the valve stem, it should be a screw in type that is different then a vehicle tire. It should have a way to take it and fill the tire w/ water to weigh down the rear end. I would just double check the tightness of the valve and if the bead is still on the rim. I know BigDaddy (Roy) works on diesel, but not sure ifin he knows about tires on tractors (probably does)....And he is just south of ya on 87 in Pt. Baker


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Ill be at the shop tom chaps, I think me and u can figure someway


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have a big Bottle Jack. Need to get it off the ground


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Roy. I have to take little man to a bday party n morning but should be heading home around 2 or so. It acts like its leaking where the valve stem screws onto the rim where it comes up through. It seems like there is a tube but I don't know for sure


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'd bet on a tube being in it as well.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Would be cheaper to take it off yourself, then take it to goodyear. You may as well wait til Monday. They are only open til 12


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Would be cheaper to take it off yourself, then take it to goodyear. You may as well wait til Monday. They are only open til 12


Goodyear in milton? Cn they do a tire that big? I wonder if I can break the lugs free


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Yes. They have a service truck.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Firestone does as well


----------

